

GitHub SSH access disabled because of Security vuneralibity - babuskov
https://github.com/blog/1068-public-key-security-vulnerability-and-mitigation

======
babuskov
Apparently, Homakov has discovered it:
<https://github.com/blog/1069-responsible-disclosure-policy>

